# Uncomfortable territory....



## MoroCreek (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey folks... I do apologize for not participating as often as I should. As a teacher, and teaching new subjects this year..... I've been as busy as a three legged cat in a sandbox! I have been working on a few projects though as time allows. Here's one I accepted as a request from a previous customer... I've never attempted anything like this.... A staff with a catfish topper.... All one piece. I've still got a lot of work to do.... Blending paints and such.... Not real pleased yet, but we'll see....


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Interesting! Hard to actually use though?
Good to hear from you MoroCreek!


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

Looking good. Were the whiskers requested? I think they will quickly dissappear after a few 'oops' fall over drops drops. You still have enough to do some relief flowing whiskers if you want to. Either way, it will be a keeper


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks great to me. I guess if there is a concern about the "whiskers" you could always insert some flexible ones, rather than having them carved.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

So far looks good on what appears to be a very difficult piece to carve.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good use of the shape of the stick. Decretive sticks are popular. I would encourage you to work out the flaws in the side of your catfish. Their skin is like glass. It will be worth the added efforts.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

different, nice approach.Good to see new ideas well done ..will watch with interest to see how it changes

1st fish i have seen here ,love the way you have used the natural shape


----------



## MoroCreek (Feb 13, 2014)

Yep.... I agree that I should have explored the relief whiskers.... I like the way they're done in your example. CV3, What would you suggest on how to work the flaws out.... Sanding or filling. Those are little Beetle trails that were under the bark. There are also some small cracks in the top of the head. I appreciate all of you guys.... With your help and suggestions.... Thanks!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

you could use copper wire to embed it as whiskers, once you anneal it it will stay in the shape you want then use a epoxy resin to fix it perminantly. Pearlised tint or pearlised paint or may help to get the look you want once yo finish it


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

MoroCreek said:


> Yep.... I agree that I should have explored the relief whiskers.... I like the way they're done in your example. CV3, What would you suggest on how to work the flaws out.... Sanding or filling. Those are little Beetle trails that were under the bark. There are also some small cracks in the top of the head. I appreciate all of you guys.... With your help and suggestions.... Thanks!


Your fish looks well proportioned. Trying to sand out the deeper flaws may require changing the shape you have. If it were me I would sand out the shallow flaws that should not make any notable changes in what you have done and fill the others. I have a friend who is always saying form and function is the goal.


----------



## MoroCreek (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks again guys! I really like the idea of the pearlized paint.... May have to look for that. If I could blend them well, that would get as close as possible to the look of the catfish's skin. And you know, those flaws didn't look near as bad until I started with the paints... Lol. Something needs to be done with them!


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm not sure about using wires, because they can scratch and poke eyes out.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Wire would be okay it dosnt have stick out it would highlight the whiskers.

Think you may find pearlised tint better than pearlised paint you can add it to any colour.I use this a lot when painting birds gives a nice effect to the feathers.


----------



## MoroCreek (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks, CV3....I'm going to have time to work in the shop some today.... May get to work on this project a while. I've got three commisioned pieces started, and got a request for a fourth yesterday.... A knife handle shaped and carved like a Copperhead. This is supposed to be a hobby..... Lol


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

Gotta pay for hobbies too  It's good if your hobby pays for itself.


----------

